# How should I price food in my bar?



## spicyfood (Jun 27, 2017)

I got a bar and we got a new kitchen. I'm wondering what kind of foods I should have and what their prices should be. Off the bat I'm thinking I'll just cook some hamburgers and steam hotdogs. But I'd like to attract people to my cooking, I don't want this to just be some regular bar where you have some kid in the back heating up hotdogs. I want my food to be attractive, and for people to come to the bar just for my food. 

Should I start buying from the butcher, and make my own hamburger? or is the hamburger at the store just as good? And what about hotdogs, should I just buy everything out the store and sell it since this is a bar and not a restaurant? I need to be able to make a profit but I want my food to be good, even if it's a bunch of drunks eating it. I remember when I was a child I would go to the bar all the time and eat different spicy sauces some guy would make for me. His food was pretty good and stood out, I remember wanting to eat the food at the bar like you would want to go to your favorite restaurant to get a certain dish. That's how I want people to feel about my food.


----------



## scott livesey (Jan 25, 2013)

this time of year a good hearty stew or soup should sell well, so should chili. all three of those would give you a chance to show how good a cook you are. If there is Sam's Club or BJ's or Costco, they would be good sources. sample all the hotdogs you can find and sell what you think is best. Knowing you are the only place in town that sells a Sabrett dog with home made red onion sauce on a yummy bun would be a reason for me to visit.


----------



## spicyfood (Jun 27, 2017)

scott livesey said:


> this time of year a good hearty stew or soup should sell well, so should chili. all three of those would give you a chance to show how good a cook you are. If there is Sam's Club or BJ's or Costco, they would be good sources. sample all the hotdogs you can find and sell what you think is best. Knowing you are the only place in town that sells a Sabrett dog with home made red onion sauce on a yummy bun would be a reason for me to visit.


There is a restaurant I used to eat at that had hotdog buns that were a bit darker than usual hotdog buns and had big grains of salt on it. I'm wondering if they're just buying any old bread out the store and cooking it a little bit because it wasn't like grilled where there is crunchy cooked parts, it was browned kind of. Darker than a usual hotdog bun, tasted really good and fluffy. I think they may have had their own seasoning in the bun.

I guess I could just call and ask them lol.


----------

